# ce inteligent sunt,pacat ca scoala ma prosteste



## Kal'chae

cum se zice in engleza 'ce inteligent sunt,pacat ca scoala ma prosteste'?
mersi


----------



## DerPilz

I'm (so) smart,unfortunately school make me stupid.


----------



## Kal'chae

mersi


----------



## LanguageGenie

Eu o vad mai mult ca pe o exprimare cu tenta ironica. Se poate traduce in multe feluri - in general exprimarea unui lucru sau a unui sistem care 'prosteste' nu este folosita in limba engleza. Depinde desigur de context, dar as sugera:

I am (very) smart, it is just unfortunate that school is holding me back (Insemnand - sunt (foarte) destept, dar din pacate scoala ma opreste din a demonstra asta)


----------



## farscape

LanguageGenie said:


> Eu o vad mai mult ca pe o exprimare cu tenta ironica. Se poate traduce in multe feluri - in general exprimarea unui lucru sau a unui sistem care 'prosteste' nu este folosita in limba engleza. ...



Come again?

I'm soo bright, too bad the school dumbs me down/makes me thick.

Later,


----------

